# MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm



## Ron Fischer (8. März 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den beiden Kuttern? Wenn ja, welche?
Ron Fischer


----------



## wafabe (8. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Hallo,
ich weiß ja nicht wie du auf die beiden gekommen bist.
Beide Schiffe fahren von Hanstholm und sind im Gegensatz zu den weiteren Booten Molboen,Bonito und Yellow Reef von Einzelunternehmern (Kapitänen) betrieben.
Über MS Nordsoen weiß ich wenig.Aber das Schiff hat einen Internet-Auftritt unter : www.northsea-fishing.eu

Hanstholm ist eine sehr windige Ecke an der dänischen Nordsee.Daher fallen viele Fahrten (ca 50%)  zum gelben Riff aus.

In den letzten 2 Jahren bin ich insgesamt 3x jeweils im Mai mit Ny-Mini gefahren.Das Schiff liegt in Hanstholm direkt am Kopf des Hafenbeckens und ist nicht zu verfehlen.Die Fahrten dauerten 12 Std und jeder hatte seine Fischkiste voll.Betrieben wird das Schiff - eine umgebaute englische Personenfähre - von 2 Brüdern .Im letzten Jahr kostete eine Fahrt umgerechnet 115€ Man muß sich anmelden. Im Internet kann man sich über freie Plätze( nimmt wie fast alle Schiffe nur 12 Personen mit) unter www.ny-mini.dk informieren und Buchen.Selbst bei Wind fährt dieses Schiff noch wenn andere im Hafen bleiben.Dann gibt es Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit.
Was willst du noch wissen ?
Ich finde die beiden Kutter, die von Vorupör fahren viel interessanter- die Fahrten sind erheblich billiger -umgerechnet ca 90€ und man besteigt das Schiff am Strand und wird über Umlenkrollen ins Meer gezogen. T248 (Ole ) ,T284 Maagen ( Thöge).Ich habe auch mit diesen umfangreiche Erfahrungen


----------



## wafabe (8. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Ach ich vergass : zwischen 10. und 24.5. fahre ich bestimmt  mindestens 2x  mit zum Gelben Riff. Je nach dem auf welchem der mir  bekannten 7 Schiffe. Würde auch mal gern MS Yellow Riff oder Bonito ausprobieren.Preise sind wie bei NY-Mini .
Am nettesten- fährt aber am seltesten  - ist Maagen ( Thöge ),der macht auch Überstunden wenn die Fischkiste nicht voll ist.


----------



## Harrie (8. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Hi
Wafabe

Orla nimmt ab diesem Jahr 125,-€.


----------



## dasloewe (9. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

moin, ich war letztes jahr 2 mal mit der nordsoen draußen.
beim ersten mal haben wir richtig gut gefangen, beim zweiten mal war es ok. auf der nordsoen wird dir der fisch ausgenommen und auf eis gelegt, während du angelst(den service fand ich klasse).

lg aus haderslev

crischan


----------



## wafabe (9. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Du meinst sicher Orca und die fährt von Hirtshals .


----------



## Harrie (9. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Orla ist Chef der Gule-Ref-Flotte in Hanstholm.


----------



## wafabe (10. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Ja das stimmt.An den Vornamen hatte ich nicht gedacht . Danke


----------



## Darsser (10. März 2013)

*AW: MS Nordsoen und MS Ny-Mini Hanstholm*

Hallo zusammen,
über die beiden Kutter kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber ich weiß da einen Link ...http://thyfisker.dk/index.php/turbaade/turbade-i-jylland 
Ist sicher nicht vollständig! Vielleicht interessiert`s ja wem?
lG von der Halbinsel Darß #h


----------

